# busted........



## tokinherper (Jul 8, 2011)

i awoke to a narcotics team raiding my house. they said they had an anonymous tip, that they were there knocking on the door for 2 hours but i didnt hear them. they said they had a dog circle the house after i didnt respond. he hit on it and they kicked my door down. theres NO way i didnt hear them outside my house for 2 hours. i never saw a warrent. they said they had one. im being charge with manufactoring 50lbs. because including some clones i had started for fun i had 50 plants. they hadn't even started flowering yet. i had 5 autos that DID have bud on them. i live in georgia and the penlty here is 10 do 5. does anyone here have any experience with NORML lawyers?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your misfortunes.
Georgia has some tough MJ laws and some major over-zealous cops. 
Been there done that and still fighting.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2011)

Best of luck


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 8, 2011)

Your best bet is to hire a good criminal attorney who has experance with drug cases, and does not always follow the rules. Get the best crooked lawyer you can find. I don't know about Georga, but in small towns in Texas cases are decided over lunch or supper, long before the trial date. Good luck in your efforts.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow... Georgia.
I had a pretty good feeling goin for you till I saw that word. I am sorry to hear it. Dont mean to sound a downer, but this is serious, and is gonna be a fight.
Menimeth is right. If your not in a major city like Atlanta. Its best to go local with an attorney. Someone that knows the judges, what to expect from the different ones, and whats best for you.

Wish you the best tokin. Giveum hell.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow man...Georgia? Thats harsh.
Do not go with a Norml Lawyer like others said go with a local. Ask some criminal buddies around they'll tell you who to avoid.
Good luck. You may get lucky and get probation, but expect a weekend in jail at least.
I'm surprised you aren't in jail now awaiting a bond hearing.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 8, 2011)

sounds like the south need to get with the times. how can all those rich nfl player live in the ATL with those kinds of harsh mj laws.....ohh yeah they got millions to fight their cases. sucks to be the little guy sumtimes. "Fight every fight like you can win" keep ur head up and blaze a phat 1! one love


----------



## Roddy (Jul 8, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this, TH, hope all works out.


----------



## jesuse (Jul 8, 2011)

gutted for you tokin,,,its sad to know your in the shite for your herbs,,theos white dewarf looked ansom aswell ,,,,,hope you get a good breif ond dont get a costodeial sentenc,,,,,my advice to you is start preparing your case now get them told ther was no way you would have got couple of pound never mind 50lbs tell them ther auto dewarf cannabis that dose not produce wot they are saying,,,,my bro is chrged with cultivation and intent to suply he got cought with 50 aswell and they are saying ther was 70 his lawyer is fighting his case is arguing how can they put a value on something that they have destroyed,,,,tokin i hope all goes good for you budy,,,,peace[j]


----------



## niteshft (Jul 9, 2011)

Not another one...what's going on around here with all the busts??? I hope things don't go down too, harshly for you tokin.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2011)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> Your best bet is to hire a good criminal attorney who has experance with drug cases, and does not always follow the rules. Get the best crooked lawyer you can find. I don't know about Georga, but in small towns in Texas cases are decided over lunch or supper, long before the trial date. Good luck in your efforts.


:yeahthat:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jul 9, 2011)

Gota agree. I got popped in a small town and came to court with my city lawyer in TX. Didn't help a bit and cost me extra for the travel out of county.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2011)

Loose Lips,,everytime Bro.


----------



## Locked (Jul 10, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Loose Lips,,everytime Bro.



I agree.....not saying that is the problem here but most times it is. Anonymous tip to me means someone knew you were growing.... I think people get comfortable growing and then relax and let their guard down.

jmo


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 10, 2011)

yep. my fiance.

edit:ex fiance


----------



## Roddy (Jul 10, 2011)

Ouch!!


----------



## crozar (Jul 10, 2011)

oh tokin in Australia is different , i know 1 who is in court since 4 years and still grows lol  and its a brisbane city which is for university and students and a very safe location , he still goes to court and he still grows , u will need to lengthen ur appointments to months and pay much for this because then they will drop it off later when they see u fight , remember , now just grow and dont smoke , just fight ur way to victory and ur prize is ur smokes =)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2011)

That sucks Bro.


----------



## Locked (Jul 10, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> yep. my fiance.
> 
> edit:ex fiance




That just sucks on so many levels....it is things like this that make me feel like people suck in general. Not everyone obviously but for someone to be so vindictive....it blows my mind.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 10, 2011)

:yeahthat: 

Good luck


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 10, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> That just sucks on so many levels....it is things like this that make me feel like people suck in general. Not everyone obviously but for someone to be so vindictive....it blows my mind.



I think he should have just kept it in his pants. lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 10, 2011)

It darn sure makes hookers and hotel rooms look like the best choice


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree. I don't know why anyone would think it's safe to grow with a significant other who's not your wife, who's kids both you share and who's name is also on the mortgage.If you've ever had an argument and split up for even a half a day, your just not in a stable enough relationship to be growing unless you're legal. 
Sounds cold blooded but both parties need to be equally invested AND sane.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jul 11, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah obviously i made a HUGE mistake. we've been together 10 years. it really was the one person i thought i could trust. im devistated and someone stole ALL of my equitment.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> yep. my fiance.
> 
> edit:ex fiance



Man oh man what a bummer

Seems to be the norm for GA. That was the 1st question my fellow inmates asked me when I arrived. _Was there a women involved?_ :holysheep:


----------



## JBonez (Jul 11, 2011)

Take a plea for probation, I just left georgia and if you don't belong in prison the this is your first offense, or you got caught slipping. They new because you said something, otherwise you wouldn't be in this pickle, all the best bro, get a good attorney, your as innocent as your pockets are deep, wise up mang and if you sell, then rethink why you are growing, we can grow all we want until we get greedy, get greedy get caught.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 15, 2011)

yesterday i got to see the warrent for the first time. there probable cause was "possession less then oz" and "possecion of controled substances". someone told me that means someone is saying they bought something from me. i've never sold pot! to anyone. i've given it away but never sold any. if this is the case then theres no way they can prove they had probable cause. because it would have to be un true. i never sold anything to anyone.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2011)

Selling it or giving it away free is the same to leo.

Did not see an _intent to distribute_ that would be charge for selling it or giving it away.

More likely an anonymous tip They have a lot of those phone numbers


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2011)

What did you mean by,,someone stole yur stuff? Before or after the raid?


----------



## Irish (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry to hear this th. did they smash all you're equipment, cut all power cords, in front of you? thats what they do here. also they leave a huge huge mess by tossing dirt pots all over. been there too. 

you ain't locked up yet? better burn your hard drive man. cant believe they aint took the pc.

i'd haul butt to canada and hide out. maybe you can come home in 10 years when laws change, and just maybe you'll want to stay there! keep your head low and no cops.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 15, 2011)

someone stole my stuff after. the LEO's only took one light one tent one filter one timer and one fan. they did dump all pots and medium in floor to make a huge mess. i had a 40k bond about five hours after being booked and i bailed out. they didnt take my computer or laptop, no cameras, phones or nuthing like that. it was strange to me.


----------



## Irish (Jul 16, 2011)

you saying you had other equipment they did not take or break? very strange. then the next day someone lifted that?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out how he was able to post the day he was busted. grow op = bond court....bond court=time sittin and waiting.  My way busted on a Friday=Bond court on monday. Your stuck eatin bologna sandwiches and being bored stiff and hopefully you snuck in a cig for some ramen noodles.
Just a lil dumbfounded by this thread to say the least.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 16, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to figure out how he was able to post the day he was busted. grow op = bond court....bond court=time sittin and waiting.  My way busted on a Friday=Bond court on monday. Your stuck eatin bologna sandwiches and being bored stiff and hopefully you snuck in a cig for some ramen noodles.
> Just a lil dumbfounded by this thread to say the least.


 
i was shocked when they said i had bond aswell. i figured i'd have to go to court first too. but maybe its because it goes straight to supreme court. maybe its just the county i was in. everyone keeps saying that "im dont know how your out already" implying i snitched or something. i think snitching is something your born able to do. of coarse they asked me and tryed VERY hard to get something out of me, but i was born without the "snitch bone" cause that has never crossed my mind as an option. to me that would be moral suicide. i'd much rather die for real. besides i know what it feels like to be snitched on. i couldn't do that to someone else even if i thought they deserved it. my father is re-tired LEO and i think he had some influence. also after talking with me the LEO seemed to feel really bad about what they were doing. i think they had something to do with it aswell. it was all so wierd. its like they werent even cops. but i got arrested so that had to be the case. they did wierd things aswell. like they taped actual pot leaves to my doors. they left a plethera of paraphinalea and actual pot at my house. i thought they just let me out to bust me again with what they left behind.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 16, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> you saying you had other equipment they did not take or break? very strange. then the next day someone lifted that?


 
yeah LOTS of REALLY nice equiptment. i think my snitch stole it. 

will they not expidite from canada?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a bunch of over-zealous leo's, that were disappointed that they did not catch the big dealer that their informant told them that was there


----------

